# visa job list



## casey12 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi , 


Can anyone point in the direction of the jobs shortage in usa?

Is there any shortage for a swimming pool engineer - 20yrs exp


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Can you explain what you do? Thank you.


----------



## casey12 (Jun 30, 2008)

hi and thanks for your reply ,

Currently run own pool business in the uk , spent 20 yrs as pool engineer, everything from service, maintenace, sales , construction , everything that is possible in the swimming pool industry

Thankyou


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

casey12 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> Can anyone point in the direction of the jobs shortage in usa?
> ...


There is no "visa job list" like other common destinations. If a company were to sponsor you under EB3 for an immigrant visa, it would cost them thousands of $$$ and, if successful, you would get the call to come to the embassy and process your immigrant visa in around 6 to 10 years time! Basically, it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

casey12 said:


> hi and thanks for your reply ,
> 
> Currently run own pool business in the uk , spent 20 yrs as pool engineer, everything from service, maintenace, sales , construction , everything that is possible in the swimming pool industry
> 
> Thankyou


If you employ people in the UK, look at setting up a US subsidiary of your business and transferring yourself over on an L1a. The US company can then sponsor you for permanent residency a year after you arrive.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you Casey. Your problem will be the good 'ol visa. Have you used the search function to research requirements to immigrate to the US? 
Why do you want to make such a move?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As others have already said, the US doesn't put out a list of jobs considered to be in shortage. (I suspect they don't want to be "tied down" to a list that is subject to change.) The way it works for US visas is that you need to find a job and an employer to "petition" for you (basically the same as a sponsorship) to come and work for them. There is no visa that will allow you to move over and then start looking for work (well, not unless you marry an American or something like that  ).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

There is a list out for Candians only.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I think there is a list, used in evaluating visa applications, but it isn't published. Applications for jobs on the list will at least not get tossed immediately.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> There is a list out for Candians only.


That's the TN visas. Works for Mexicans as well.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

synthia said:


> I think there is a list, used in evaluating visa applications, but it isn't published. Applications for jobs on the list will at least not get tossed immediately.





Labor certification is the responsibility of the Dept of Labor -- the program is called PERM, and it is the initial stage in securing permanent residency. Go to the website and read all about it! But it's all totally irrelevant to the OP since to secure an immigrant visa using this process is going to take too long, and non-immigrant visas -- if he even qualifies -- are a rationed lottery.

FOIA means that most things are published in America.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

It's the list for the NAFTA treaty. Perhaps it can provide some guidance.

We get a lot of people on this forum who are a little familiar with how the process works in Australia and New Zealand, and think the US process is going to function in the same way. It doesn't.

For one thing, Australia and New Zealand are actively seeking immigrants. The US is not, and seems to be doing its best to discourage it, especially from the countries where we have traditionally had a high level of immigration. That was the reason for the diversity visa (green card lottery), to get immigration from countries that are different from the ones we historically have drawn from. Since many people come in on family sponsorship (immediate family now, not aunts and uncles and cousins), we tend to get immigrants from the same countries.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

synthia said:


> It's the list for the NAFTA treaty. Perhaps it can provide some guidance.
> 
> We get a lot of people on this forum who are a little familiar with how the process works in Australia and New Zealand, and think the US process is going to function in the same way. It doesn't.
> 
> For one thing, Australia and New Zealand are actively seeking immigrants. The US is not, and seems to be doing its best to discourage it, especially from the countries where we have traditionally had a high level of immigration. That was the reason for the diversity visa (green card lottery), to get immigration from countries that are different from the ones we historically have drawn from. Since many people come in on family sponsorship (immediate family now, not aunts and uncles and cousins), we tend to get immigrants from the same countries.


Yep!

No skills list!
No points!
No agents -- or if you meet one, run a mile!

US immigration is niche based. If you don't fit in a niche, you're SOL, I'm afraid.


----------

